

The value of mentors in accelerator programs - mtw
http://montrealtechwatch.com/2011/06/28/the-value-of-mentors-in-accelerator-programs/

======
paisible
After SF, Boulder, New York and Vancouver, it's time for the european capital
of North America to get an accelerator program. Pretty much everyone who comes
to Montreal ends up wanting to stay here, so this is a golden ticket for
anyone looking for a bit of variety! Looking forward to seeing what talent we
attract - the advisor list is pretty impressive in any case.

